# Humidor identification help!



## DanY (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello everyone! I'm new to the forum and have something that has been driving me crazy. So I picked this Romeo Y Julieta humidor up and saw that it was a limited edition. I'm not sure who it was made by or what it's worth? Does anyone know the manufacturer? I look online and could only even find 1 pic of it. It's also very big, hand painted and says MASTERPIECE on the handle, prob a 200-300 count. Thanks for the help.


----------



## DanY (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## DanY (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## DanY (Apr 2, 2013)

The closest I could find is the 1998 L.E. Romeo y Julieta by Prometheus. Same hardware and same layout on the lid.


----------



## DanY (Apr 2, 2013)

Took it to a local cigar shop who is a Prometheus dealer. They said it was a limited edition humidor made for Romeo y Julieta for the 125th anniversary. The 200 count humidor had an MSRP of $3500. Not a bad find for $70!


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

That's a Gurhka-like discount!


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I don't know anything about it, but this on the Web from Prometheus doesn't look like the one you posted: Prometheus International, Inc. - Home Page


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Did a quick search and found this on Amazon:

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: ROMEO Y JULIETA HUMIDOR 109/1000 Masterpiece W-13 1/4", L 21 1/2", H 6"

Doesn't give a price or value, but being an Altadis production I'm guessing $200-$300. Seems to be a safe range for all these big label Dominican versions of Cuban branded humidors.


----------



## DanY (Apr 2, 2013)

Yea, I even took it to Ambassador Cigars (a Prometheus dealer) and the owner said it was and he remembered it. I didn't think it was because it had the numbers on it and Prometheus doesn't do that. It just goes to show anyone can run a high end cigar store. Anyway, it holds humidity well, seals great and the hardware is very nice. Still a great deal for $70. The closest I found to a price was $500 but that was MSRP and nobody pays that anyway. Thanks for finding some info on it.


----------



## Gary Mendez (Oct 28, 2016)

*I have the same humidor*

I'm a little late to the party...... I won mine in a drawing from a Houston liquor store chain. I was told they were not for retail sale (valued at $200). It was strictly a nationwide promotion. Mine is still boxed up from year 2000. It's too big for my purposes.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome..what is the count on it? it doesn't look that big. Do you smoke cigars? If not maybe donate that to the troops. If you do smoke cigars head over to the intro section and give us a little background.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

For $70 ... that's a big score ... congratulations ...


----------

